# Head spinning!



## paceyjg (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh my god i never knew cleaning a car was so indepth! I have been browsing this section on the forum and my head is spinning! However i can see that i need to learn fast! I got my raven black TT just two weeks ago and have been soooo in love with it i have already washed it twice (with a sponge and shammy  i know!!!) I have also given it a bit of a polish with some stuff i found in the garage Turtle was high gloss wax. As you can imagine the sun came out today and i thought what a mess!! There seem to be a hell of a lot of visible scrathes that hitherto were invisible. I assume i have washed off all the good stuff that was already put on at the garage? There are also loads of smears etc and water spots.

There seems to be so much i have to do but can anyone please give me a start to finish guide to getting it right with product names? I cant seem to find a definative guide anywhere.

Thanks for any help


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

http://home.comcast.net/~michael.cohen1 ... d_Book.pdf
dont know if thats of any help to you mate 8)


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

try,
www.polishedbliss.co.uk; www.cleanyourcar.co.uk; www.detailingworld.co.uk.

Loads of guides on them and info on products, hope you have deep pockets!


----------



## Hammer216 (Apr 28, 2008)

Excellent sites guys.... I'm finding the S2000 detailing handbook quite interesting, saves working anyway!! :lol:


----------



## paceyjg (Aug 19, 2008)

Also found this guide - http://www.matey-matey.com/detailing.shtml

Am i right in thinking that if a clean my bosch orbital sander and fit the right pads i can use it to polish my car??


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

i wouldn't mate  thers every chance you will burn through the paint we that 
i bought a megs g220,best thing i've bought for the car by far


----------

